# How Many Bars Do You Sell a Month?



## semplice (Feb 10, 2012)

Just curious.  I'm really digging making CP soap, but the soap I sell along with my other products is MP.  I'd like to introduce handmade soaps to my product line next year or so (once I get the formulas DOWN!), but I'm wondering how well they will actually sell.  I would buy soap from other soapers because I make it, but will Joe Schmoe really pay $5-$6 for a bar of soap?


----------



## Relle (Feb 10, 2012)

semplice said:
			
		

> but will Joe Schmoe really pay $5-$6 for a bar of soap?



Yep, they do. I bought some of a soaper and hers were $7ea or 3 for $20.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2012)

joe schmoe, no he will not. imo he would prefer irish spring. but a person who knows the value of handmade soap will, yes. or just a person who likes fun smells.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Feb 10, 2012)

I would say yes people would.  I don't sell soap (have been making less than six months, not long enough and have no plans to it's a hobby).

I think for a few reasons.

Curiousity, it is a boutique product.  People are intrigued by it the look, the smell.  The fact that it is different to the tore bought stuff.  I think they see/smell something they like and they want to try it.

A solution to soaps they can get a the store.  When I tell people I have made soap they automatically ask if I sell it as they prefer it to store bought as the store bought is harsh on their skin and although they might not have used hand made soap they beleive it will straight away be a better prouct for them (I also love that as soon as you tell someone you make something, they assume you want to sell it, I have this with every craft I do)

The ingredients, beer soap- I think it draws people in.

I also think the fact that people are now increasingly returning to more natural alternatives is also a reason, as to thefact artisan/ handmade items are in fashion.

I also think once they try the handmade item, people are more inclinded to continue using it.   It smells so much nicer, no need for room smelly things with hand made soap it scents the whole room, it feels nicer.

At least that is what I think anyway.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2012)

yes, they will! People are very into handmade items with indgredients they can pronounce.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2012)

When I sold, it would vary - I didn't really go by monthly sales as all my sales were done at markets/craft fairs/shows - in a singe show I could easily go through 4-5 batches (equalling 60-80+ bars) but my fairs were only every few months. 
Also, nobody ever even questioned the cost of the bar. What they would question was ingredients, scents and technique. 

Since taking my breaks and being out of it for so long though, there is no way at this point I would feel comfortable selling again. Maybe one day in a year or two, but for now, no.


----------



## Fullamoon (Feb 15, 2012)

I was reading a magazine at the car dealership this morning, I think it was October's Redbook or one of those (definitely Oct.). They had a bar of soap that was translucent with the round scrubby loofah in the middle. It was listed as $18.50. I am not kidding.


----------



## semplice (Feb 15, 2012)

$18.50 for a bar of soap.  Really?  Good grief!


----------

